

CONTENT-AWARE CSS: WTF? - developing_dc
http://www.browsermedia.com/blog/2012/11/12/content-aware-css-wtf
Notes on media queries.
======
lmm
What I've been trying to argue for (and it seems like people don't "get it",
so maybe I'll have to implement it myself) is moving more control over styling
to server-side code. Rather than having your server say "this element is a
menu" and your CSS say "menus look like this", cut out the middleman; with the
server-side code having direct control over the styling it becomes trivial to
implement what this site is talking about.

